# Piggy! To be continued!



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

Ya gotta love my brother in-law.  Great guy.  He is the brother I never had. We've been talking about going pig hunting for some time.  We've got a few ferrals on our property. We have feeders out for our deer and turkey and the game cameras have caught a few pictures of hogs.  One photo was of a small eating sized pig.  About 50 pounds. 

I landed from New York today. Wasn't on the ground an hour when he called.  He whacked the 50 pounder!













IMG_5671.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 20, 2016






I rushed home and we both jumped on it.  Made quick work of that piggy. 













IMG_5672.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 20, 2016






Bagged and ready for the freezer. 













IMG_5673.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 20, 2016






I'll be posting smokes of this hog throughout  the summer.  Perhaps a grind... Maybe a cured ham as well. 

To be continued!

Brian


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 20, 2016)

That's awesome.

I will be watching


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

c farmer said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> I will be watching


Thanks Adam!  I'm looking forward to it.  The dang job has me traveling so much now its interfering with my cooking.  I need to get caught up on all the SMF goings on.  B


----------



## b-one (Mar 20, 2016)

That might of looked good whole on the big smoker! I'm sure it will still turn out tasty!


----------



## gary s (Mar 20, 2016)

Cool !!    I'll be watching

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

b-one said:


> That might of looked good whole on the big smoker! I'm sure it will still turn out tasty!


LOL  I really thought about it my friend.  But to do that I'd of had to boil water do lots of scrapping... It was so much faster just to peel her.

 Today I didn't have a lot of time before going back to work in the morning. 

I've got to try a whole hog one day! Agreed... The new machine should do the job nicely! 

B


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice job on parting that pig out!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice job on parting that pig out!


LOL  Thanks Case.  Just gilled the tenderloins tonight.  Mmmmm Good!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

The tenders were tossed on the grill tonight! OMG... So good.  So this is what pork should taste like! 













IMG_5674.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 20, 2016


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 20, 2016)

Awesome Brian, I'll be on the lookout for future cooks....  That tenderloin looks real tasty man !     Thumbs Up


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 21, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Brian, I'll be on the lookout for future cooks.... That tenderloin looks real tasty man !


Thank you Justin.  b


----------



## tropics (Mar 21, 2016)

That is a great BIL congrats and the tender loin looks fantastic

Richie


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 21, 2016)

gary s said:


> Cool !!    I'll be watching
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!  She who must be obeyed has requested pulled pork for easter.  b


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 21, 2016)

tropics said:


> That is a great BIL congrats and the tender loin looks fantastic
> 
> Richie


I appreciate the kind words Richie! b


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2016)

This is some good stuff Brian!!

That sliced pic is awesome!!

Looking forward to a summer of q-view!!

Al


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 21, 2016)

Most people will never know just how good pork can be. Wild pork is soooo much better than the stuff we find in the local markets. That loin looks great !!

I smoked/slow cooked ( on my kamoto cooker ) a hind qtr. for thanksgiving that everyone liked. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 21, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> This is some good stuff Brian!!
> 
> That sliced pic is awesome!!
> 
> ...


Hey Al.

Thanks so much.  I think I will pull the ham for Easter.  The missus ordered a honey baked... I think I will toss a little wild to the Easter gathering. b


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 21, 2016)

unclejhim said:


> Most people will never know just how good pork can be. Wild pork is soooo much better than the stuff we find in the local markets. That loin looks great !!
> 
> I smoked/slow cooked ( on my kamoto cooker ) a hind qtr. for thanksgiving that everyone liked. Keep the updates coming.


Welcome to the forum Jhim. We are happy you are here!  I'll be sure to post this piggy. I agree, that a smaller pig taken from the wild is the best pork ever.  This one was a 55 pound sow.  AND in my opinion are the best flavor.  A large hog can be a bit rank.  Sadly time didn't allow me to do a proper butcher.  ... no time for cracklins


----------



## foamheart (Mar 23, 2016)

<Chuckles>

You don't have to scrap but one hog to realize that cracklins taste better from bought meat......LOL I have seen a couple of boucheiers where they actually take a weed burner and fire/singe the hog.  Not just to finish it either!

IMHO that would be about the best size. Too young to get too rank or tuff, small enough to handle, and not too much work butchering.

Just a thought, you know that its wild and there are some nasty wild wurms and bugs. I seem to remember reading or hearing somewhere that you should hard freeze your meat for 30 days? I don't know, wild hogs are pretty much come out since my hunting days. Besides I mostly did squirrels and rabbits.

That 'backstrap' looks delicious!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 23, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> <Chuckles>
> 
> You don't have to scrap but one hog to realize that cracklins taste better from bought meat......LOL I have seen a couple of boucheiers where they actually take a weed burner and fire/singe the hog.  Not just to finish it either!
> 
> ...


Worms?  Oh great.  Now I have visions of me scooching my butt around on the living room carpet! b













yorkie dog scooting  anal glands.jpg



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 23, 2016


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

Ya gotta love my brother in-law.  Great guy.  He is the brother I never had. We've been talking about going pig hunting for some time.  We've got a few ferrals on our property. We have feeders out for our deer and turkey and the game cameras have caught a few pictures of hogs.  One photo was of a small eating sized pig.  About 50 pounds. 

I landed from New York today. Wasn't on the ground an hour when he called.  He whacked the 50 pounder!













IMG_5671.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 20, 2016






I rushed home and we both jumped on it.  Made quick work of that piggy. 













IMG_5672.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 20, 2016






Bagged and ready for the freezer. 













IMG_5673.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 20, 2016






I'll be posting smokes of this hog throughout  the summer.  Perhaps a grind... Maybe a cured ham as well. 

To be continued!

Brian


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 20, 2016)

That's awesome.

I will be watching


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

c farmer said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> I will be watching


Thanks Adam!  I'm looking forward to it.  The dang job has me traveling so much now its interfering with my cooking.  I need to get caught up on all the SMF goings on.  B


----------



## b-one (Mar 20, 2016)

That might of looked good whole on the big smoker! I'm sure it will still turn out tasty!


----------



## gary s (Mar 20, 2016)

Cool !!    I'll be watching

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

b-one said:


> That might of looked good whole on the big smoker! I'm sure it will still turn out tasty!


LOL  I really thought about it my friend.  But to do that I'd of had to boil water do lots of scrapping... It was so much faster just to peel her.

 Today I didn't have a lot of time before going back to work in the morning. 

I've got to try a whole hog one day! Agreed... The new machine should do the job nicely! 

B


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice job on parting that pig out!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice job on parting that pig out!


LOL  Thanks Case.  Just gilled the tenderloins tonight.  Mmmmm Good!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

The tenders were tossed on the grill tonight! OMG... So good.  So this is what pork should taste like! 













IMG_5674.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 20, 2016


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 20, 2016)

Awesome Brian, I'll be on the lookout for future cooks....  That tenderloin looks real tasty man !     Thumbs Up


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 21, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Brian, I'll be on the lookout for future cooks.... That tenderloin looks real tasty man !


Thank you Justin.  b


----------



## tropics (Mar 21, 2016)

That is a great BIL congrats and the tender loin looks fantastic

Richie


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 21, 2016)

gary s said:


> Cool !!    I'll be watching
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!  She who must be obeyed has requested pulled pork for easter.  b


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 21, 2016)

tropics said:


> That is a great BIL congrats and the tender loin looks fantastic
> 
> Richie


I appreciate the kind words Richie! b


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2016)

This is some good stuff Brian!!

That sliced pic is awesome!!

Looking forward to a summer of q-view!!

Al


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 21, 2016)

Most people will never know just how good pork can be. Wild pork is soooo much better than the stuff we find in the local markets. That loin looks great !!

I smoked/slow cooked ( on my kamoto cooker ) a hind qtr. for thanksgiving that everyone liked. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 21, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> This is some good stuff Brian!!
> 
> That sliced pic is awesome!!
> 
> ...


Hey Al.

Thanks so much.  I think I will pull the ham for Easter.  The missus ordered a honey baked... I think I will toss a little wild to the Easter gathering. b


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 21, 2016)

unclejhim said:


> Most people will never know just how good pork can be. Wild pork is soooo much better than the stuff we find in the local markets. That loin looks great !!
> 
> I smoked/slow cooked ( on my kamoto cooker ) a hind qtr. for thanksgiving that everyone liked. Keep the updates coming.


Welcome to the forum Jhim. We are happy you are here!  I'll be sure to post this piggy. I agree, that a smaller pig taken from the wild is the best pork ever.  This one was a 55 pound sow.  AND in my opinion are the best flavor.  A large hog can be a bit rank.  Sadly time didn't allow me to do a proper butcher.  ... no time for cracklins


----------



## foamheart (Mar 23, 2016)

<Chuckles>

You don't have to scrap but one hog to realize that cracklins taste better from bought meat......LOL I have seen a couple of boucheiers where they actually take a weed burner and fire/singe the hog.  Not just to finish it either!

IMHO that would be about the best size. Too young to get too rank or tuff, small enough to handle, and not too much work butchering.

Just a thought, you know that its wild and there are some nasty wild wurms and bugs. I seem to remember reading or hearing somewhere that you should hard freeze your meat for 30 days? I don't know, wild hogs are pretty much come out since my hunting days. Besides I mostly did squirrels and rabbits.

That 'backstrap' looks delicious!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 23, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> <Chuckles>
> 
> You don't have to scrap but one hog to realize that cracklins taste better from bought meat......LOL I have seen a couple of boucheiers where they actually take a weed burner and fire/singe the hog.  Not just to finish it either!
> 
> ...


Worms?  Oh great.  Now I have visions of me scooching my butt around on the living room carpet! b













yorkie dog scooting  anal glands.jpg



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 23, 2016


----------

